
The Real Reason College Costs So Much - Shivetya
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324619504579029282438522674.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LEADTop
======
Zigurd
This is a string a anecdotes. It does not explain why college costs so
uniformly much across a widely divergent set of institutions. East Campus at
MIT is just as not "Hilton-like" as it was in 1980.

Then the article touts for-profit like UoP, that have a terrible reputation,
and entirely leaves out Coursera.

Buried in all that ideological bullshit is one possibly good suggestion: Every
student should take exit exams, except that's redundant to the existing system
of GREs, which probably measure everything worth measuring already.

------
nrmn
Interesting article. I wonder what will be the final straw that ends up
bursting the bubble, my assumption would be the students defaulting on their
debts in large waves but I'm unsure when that wave will hit.

~~~
cheald
Given that you can't escape student debt even through bankruptcy, it's much
harder for default rates to impact this particular bubble. You're probably
right about the mechanism, but it's going to take incredible default rates to
get there.

~~~
yusyusyus
Yeah, but you can move and escape them. Consider an educated person who is
eligible for immigration to another country. This person can simply say "Bye!"
and forget it. You'd almost have to tie a passport to student loan payments to
keep the knowledgeable from doing this.

